# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Neues Hersteller-Forum

## Pinzgauner

> Vorbemerkung von Noox:
> Im Ankündigungs-Forum lesen die wenigsten. Und da Pinzgauner im neuen Canfield-Brothers Hersteller-Forum zwangsweise etwas OT gepostet hat, habe ich das hierher verschoben. Der Post von Pinzgauner bezieht sich auf Ingo, dem Betreuer des Canfield-Brothers Hersteller-Forums.


Dein Begrüssungsthreas ist geschlossen deswegen post ich das jetzt mal einfach hier rein obwohl in diesem Thread wohl eindeutig OT...


Hab zwar kein Canfield Bike finde die Idee hier im Support für Fragen zur Verfügung zu stehen aber klasse!

Ech gut das Canfield schon mal vorlegt. Hoffe viele Hersteller folgen diesem Beispiel und versorgen uns mit fundierten Info und möglichst objektiven Meinungen (obwohl eigentlich eine Paradoxon :Wink: ) zu ihren Produkten!

----------


## noox

Ab sofort gibt es also ein Hersteller-Forum. Firmen oder Vertriebe können hier kostenlos ein eigenes Forum "beantragen" in dem sie unseren Mitgliedern und Besuchern support geben. 

Gestartet haben wir mal mit dem Canfield Brothers Hersteller-Forum.

Übrigens: Wenn ihr Kontakt zu Firmen oder Vertriebe haben, für die so ein Forum interessant sein könnte, wäre es super, wenn ihr dort man anfragen könntet ob die Interesse haben. Oder ihr gebt mir Bescheid und ich frage nach.

Hier gibts noch genauere Infos für Interessenten: Hersteller-Forum - für Hersteller und Vertriebe

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wie wär's mit Flo von Shocker Distribution? der moderiert ja auch im IBC-Forum (wie du sicher weißt).

----------


## noox

Nein, weiß ich gar nicht. Muss gestehen, dass ich "Shocker Distribition" noch nie gehört habe. Vermutlich eine Bildungslücke als Intense-Fahrer.

Ich will absichtlich nicht zum IBC gehen und dort alle "durchfragen", ob's das bei mir auch machen. Shocker Distribution würde natürlich gut passen mit Intense, Cromag, ...

Möchte mich erstmals auf Leute konzentrieren, die unser Forum schon (besser) kennen, oder auf österreichische Firmen. Mal schauen, wie das anläuft und eventuell bei anderen nachfragen.

Aber danke für den Tipp!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ok, ist eine bildungslücke. ist auf jeden fall ein sehr kompetenter, netter Typ. 
Schreibt innerhalb kürzester zeit zurück, wenn man ein problem hat usw.

----------

